# My songs with singing: (videos)



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Tonight"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Constrictor"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Grace"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Grace is quite moody. I think it could turn into a nice poppish song. Your singing is off-tune. I'd be interested if you add the melody you're singing onto the right hand, without changing anything else. Your right hand would still be playing the chords, but also the melody. You can easily train yourself to do that with a bit of practice. The left hand I thought is a great improvement from previous stuff, since you're having a running pattern and rhythm, rather than isolated chords.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> Grace is quite moody. I think it could turn into a nice poppish song. Your singing is off-tune. I'd be interested if you add the melody you're singing onto the right hand, without changing anything else. Your right hand would still be playing the chords, but also the melody. You can easily train yourself to do that with a bit of practice. The left hand I thought is a great improvement from previous stuff, since you're having a running pattern and rhythm, rather than isolated chords.


As always, thanks for your thoughtful insight. I'm not a perfect singer, but there are plenty of rock singers that are a bit pitchy live. It's not awful, it's passable, in the studio (if that ever happens) they can fix me up, .


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

"Individuals"


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

https://nakulan.bandcamp.com/releases

The above is my website where I post my albums. I only have one up so far, and it is all instrumental. Feel free to listen and comment here!


----------

